# Legend of Zelda turs 25. USE THE FORCE LINK! :)



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://technologizer.com/2011/02/21/legend-of-zelda/ 

Anyone remember the Super Mario & Zelda sat. morning shows? Poor Link always got beat down by Zelda after saving her in each episode IIRC.

Man that watch rocks.

Check out the Zelda tatoos. http://tinyurl.com/6cagdte 

Anyone got game tatoos here?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Some serious dedication to make game characters a tat.


----------

